# Bute and Arran recommendation.



## TravellingGuys (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey all,

We will be staying on Bute and Arran next week, spending 3 nights on each. We have the POIs so not really worried about finding places just looking for recommendations on the best spots with priority to places with nice views though any suggestions would be appreciated.

I've took note of Fisherman's recent thread on Arran.

Thanks


----------



## vanmandan (Jul 16, 2018)

if you like gourmet mustards & chutneys......
check out Arran Fine Foods up at the back of Lamlash.
lots of other good stuff too.
the Arran mustard with elephant garlic is sublime.
crazy low prices.


----------



## Buggane (Jul 16, 2018)

Have stayed on both. On Arran we had 3 days at CR Kildonan Bay looking up the Clyde Estuary towards Ailsa Craig and was nice a quite with a beach over the road. There is a campsite a few hundred yards just past it if you prefer EHU. Water and Toilet empty at Blackwaterfoot behind Ladies Toilets. Another nice place is LR Dougarie and theres more spaces right on the shore just before it, coming from Blackwaterfoot. Its between the road and the shore but the road went quite after tea with minimal traffic during the day.
On Bute we had 4 days at CR Ettrick Bay yards from the beach and it was a lovely quite place. Hope it helps  TBH theres loads of places on both but these are the few we have tried to date.


----------



## TravellingGuys (Jul 16, 2018)

Vanmandan, I'm more a tomato and brown sauce man lol but if we pass I will be sure to drop in  thanks.

Buggane, cheers for the suggestions they all sound good, Ettrick has been brought to my attention a few times now so that will definitely be on my list. I knew there was a place to empty the toilet a Blackwaterfoot but didn't know it was behind the ladies so It's good to know.


----------



## reiverlad (Jul 16, 2018)

I am finally moving to Bute by the end of this week - & its great 
You can park up on the seafront at Port Bannatyne & the views aint too shabby either !!

You may find this blog of interest

Motorhoming on Bute | Visit Bute

Enjoy your trip


----------



## TravellingGuys (Jul 16, 2018)

Reiverlad,

Cheers for the suggestion and link I will give both a look.

Hope the move goes smoothly.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2018)

I posted this last week

I have been travelling to Arran for over 40 years now, it’s a lovely island with varying views and local communities. But most importantly it’s geat for wild camping and due to the Scottish government subsidising the ferry crossings I get my 5. 97m chausson 510 over for just over £30 return plus £15 return for me and my wife. The crossing from ardrossan takes 55 mins, and you are required at the port 30 mins before boarding.

You arrive on the islands largest town Brodick, in the distance you can see goat fell 2896ft a hill we have done many times both from Brodick, and from Corrie which is six miles north from Brodick. Brodick has shops, cafes, restaurants, a Chinese take away, and much more. You can camp for free in the old coop car park near the beach. There is toilet facilities there, and a great beach. You could pop round to Brodick castle about a mile away or visit the local brewery or for the ladies visit Arran Aromatics. From the top of goat fell on a clear day Northern Ireland is clearly visible.

On arrival at Brodick you have three choices, stay in Brodick, head south to Lamlash and Marganaheglish, or head north to Sannox. If you head for north Sannox drive through the village till you see a sign for pony trekking. Turn right follow the single track road for about 600yds till you come to the forrestry car park. It’s on your pois. There is plenty of room there for 20 or so vans you will always find plenty of space. From there you can enjoy the views over the firth of Clyde, viewing the Isle of Bute and great cumbrae. You can take a coastal walk to the fallen stones or if you want to venture further you can walk to Lagan cottage. If you are feeling realy fit you could walk about 10 miles to Lochranza then either walk back via the road, or get the bus.

Next morning head 7 miles north to Lochranza. It boasts a beautiful peninsula with a castle which is free to enter. Roe and red deer roam freely you are sure to see some stags. Lochranza has a hotel were you can enjoy a meal or a snack. You can also sail to claonaig on the car ferry if you wish to venture on to the mull of kintyre. If you wish there is a campsite in Lochranza but the proprietor insists on a min of two nights, and you would have to book in advance. There is a local run public toilet across from the ferry terminal, but no waste recycling is available here. You could wild camp close to the ferry terminal, but I would suggest a late arrival as it tends to be busy during the day with cars. Lochranza offers one of the best walks on the island, the 11 mile route around the cock of Arran. This route takes in a wonderful coastal walk, followed by a hill walk over the hills back in to Lochranza. But be careful either take a map and compass or a fully charged mobile phone with the relevant ordinance survey maps. Orientation over the hill can be difficult.

From Lochranza head six miles south to Thunderguy/ pirnmill. You should be able to park on a laybye by the side of the road, we have spent many nights there, the road on the west side of the island is very quiet. From here you can venture up to a Lochan which is absolutely stunning. From there you can look over the kilbrannan sound towards kintyre, and on a clear day the paps of Jura are clearly visible. The west side of the island is littered with beautiful lay byes were you can safely park up for the night.

Next head for blackwaterfoot. Here the toilet has waste recycling at the rear of the toilet, and an outside tap for fresh water. You can donate in an honesty box, I always leave a fiver when I use these facilities which are paid for and run by the local community. Blackwaterfoot foot is a lovely village you will find plenty to do there, and the blackwaterfoot hotel offers excellent food and beverages.

Next head to the south of the island and kildonnan, but enroute stop and spend some time in Lagg, it’s a stunning small village, a sleepy hollow were you can enjoy a coffee at the lagg inn. The pois on here show a car park in kildonnan of a narrow road, but there are other places you can stop over. You will enjoy the views to the small island of pladda with its iconic lighthouse, and in the distance you will see paddy’s milstone the Alisa Craig. A bird sanctuary managed now by the rspb.

Next head for the village of whiting bay. Whiting bay also offers free waste recycling at its community run toilet and there are some shops cafes etc. Also from here you will see the stunning holy isle for the first time. But the best is yet to come.

From whiting bay head for lamlash, from here the holy isle with its summit the mullach mor takes on a whole new perspective. I can still remember vividly the first time I saw this island in 1973. It looks like someone simply put it there for asthetic reasons, but it’s presence transforms lamlash and the sea view into one of the most beautiful in this part of Scotland in my honest opinion. You can venture onto the island which is now run by a religious group and ascend to the top of the mullach mor 890ft and the views from up there are stunning.

Now the best bit.
On your pois you will see a rural car park at Kerr point. 
Drive through lamlash. You will come to a bend on the road heading back to Brodick, turn right into marganaheglish. You will see a sign post for the only hospital on the island. Drive to the end of the road for about 1.5 miles and you will come to Kerr point on your right. It’s an adhoc carpark large enough for 4-5 vans, and it enjoys spectacular views across to the mainland and the holy isle. From there you can do the clauchland hills, walk over them to Brodick, or head for Brodick via the coastal walk. This is my favourite spot on arran. You should see plenty of grey seals, and if you are lucky otters and dolphins have been spotted here.

Well Arran is a great island to visit, but the roads are a wee bit tight at times, but if I can drive then any of you can. The locals are ok but some are anti Motorhome. This has been created by the massive increase of cars and Motorhomes venturing over since the introduction of the road tariff eqivelent subsidies making it cheap to get over to the island. Before these subsidies I used to pay £148 return for the van and two adults, now it’s only £47.

Enjoy Arran, spend some time there you are sure to enjoy it.


----------



## TravellingGuys (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey Fisherman,

I seen your excellent write up, I actually referred to it in my original post, it's very helpful. Thanks


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 16, 2018)

TravellingGuys said:


> Hey Fisherman,
> 
> I seen your excellent write up, I actually referred to it in my original post, it's very helpful. Thanks



Apologies just read it.


----------



## barryd (Jul 17, 2018)

Good write up Fisherman.  Love Arran. It was like a second home for us for years.  Hoping to get over there again later in the summer.


----------



## Fisherman (Jul 17, 2018)

On Bute make sure you visit ettrick bay and killchattan bay there are pois at both of them.


----------



## TravellingGuys (Jul 17, 2018)

Cheers, yeah we will stay at Ettrick and Killchattan is another we have short listed


----------

